# Sick Condition - Fcuking Awesome - Lindsay Bruce UKFBB



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Just noticed this posted on facebook UKFBB competitor Lindsay Bruce


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Shredded!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

I might sound strange saying this but....i dont think i like it.

Big achievement none the less, quite impressive.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

1Tonne said:


> I might sound strange saying this but....i dont think i like it.
> 
> Big achievement none the less, quite impressive.


You mean you don't like an ass that looks like it will rip your dick off and chew it up like munching a carrot:confused1:


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

B|GJOE said:


> You mean you don't like an ass that looks like it will rip your dick off and chew it up like munching a carrot:confused1:


HAHA! Must confess, the thought of it ripping my nob off wasnt the first, but now you mention it, you can add fear in also.

I tried zooming in to the image as its not the best shot. Just like the fuller look i think.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

1Tonne said:


> HAHA! Must confess, the thought of it ripping my nob off wasnt the first, but now you mention it, you can add fear in also.
> 
> I tried zooming in to the image as its not the best shot. Just like the fuller look i think.


Zooming into what? may i ask, it's naked mans bum ffs. PMSL


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

awsome!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

B|GJOE said:


> Zooming into what? may i ask, it's naked mans bum ffs. PMSL


lol, you love to make things difficult. With the lighting as it is, it makes half his body look extremely shredded, and the other half not. So zooming in to try and make it out more. But to no avail. If you wish to further your personal ****-erotica at my expense, then feel free :tongue: . No intention to offend, merely saying the picture does not look right and i would assume it to be the lighting.

Plus...why not zoom when you got the option :thumbup1:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

fuk! that guy is in crazy shape! wtf!


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

incredible physique buts loooks fooking rank


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

1Tonne said:


> lol, you love to make things difficult. With the lighting as it is, it makes half his body look extremely shredded, and the other half not. So zooming in to try and make it out more. But to no avail. If you wish to further your personal ****-erotica at my expense, then feel free :tongue: . No intention to offend, merely saying the picture does not look right and i would assume it to be the lighting.
> 
> Plus...why not zoom when you got the option :thumbup1:


The reason it looks this way is because of the pose he is doing. He is pressing his hands on his thigh which brings out definition in the lower back. Not many people utilise this pose, kind of a little secret. I use it when I compete, usually before a lat spread, bring the elbows back and squeeze the back then press hands on thigh to show christmas tree in lower back, then boom! Lat spread.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

B|GJOE said:


> The reason it looks this way is because of the pose he is doing. He is pressing his hands on his thigh which brings out definition in the lower back. Not many people utilise this pose, kind of a little secret. I use it when I compete, usually before a lat spread, bring the elbows back and squeeze the back then press hands on thigh to show christmas tree in lower back, then boom! Lat spread.


Now the picture makes more sense. I shall return my screen to its normal size before the angry anus scars my eyes.

Thanks Joe.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Incredible. :thumbup1:


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Woah that's crazy!

Amazing!!


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Amazing condition......I have seen Lindsey compete a couple of times in the last couple of years....he is a regular customer of Showtan (www.showtan.co.uk) its the best condition I have seen him in in that time.

:thumb: :thumb :


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Lindsey looks awesome,

Annoying thing is, he is actually a really nice guy too, so you can't hate him for being so lean


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

best condition at the british last yr by a country mile!!!!End of


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

thats INSANE !!!!!!!

lol **** sake ! like a human anatomy chart, looks like a cyborg or somthing lol, predator machine thing lol ?


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Unreal!!!

Major props to him


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Amazing conditioning, not an ounce of fat in sight.


----------



## MMM (Aug 7, 2010)

WOW just WOW


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

JESUS!!!!!!!


----------



## HTID (Oct 4, 2008)

not real


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Wow awesome conditionmg:


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

JAYSUS! Just awesome!


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

sometimes a picture can give you the wrong representation.


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

Fantastic condition.


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Almost looks like he's gone too far, never seen anything like that ever

Madness


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Impressive!


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

his **** looks rank.

but amazing to see none the less


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

That is incredible, all credit to him!


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Some serious diaretics?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

just out of curiosity..... is being that lean seriously unhealthy? or short term is it not a prob


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Rekless said:


> Some serious diaretics?


No mate, serious hard work,

If he did use any diuretics they would have been minimal and at a vey safe dose, but then they'd still leave visible fat of which there is none there!!


----------



## S.hen (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow I have never seen someone do lean. Any other shots of him when that lean. Obviously with trunks on!


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

wow incredible .....serious hard work there!


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

I dont get all the 'i dont like it' comments... if you dont like it why are you on a bodybuilding forum??

The guy looks fcking phenominal, and it doesnt matter 1 bit if he took diuretics or x,y,z formula, he put in the graft and looks unbeleivable.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Tiger81 said:


> I dont get all the 'i dont like it' comments... if you dont like it why are you on a bodybuilding forum??


Personally i think it looks too lean. Like, somewhat unhealthy. Yes, it'll have taken some hard graft, and credit to him for putting the effort in. But it just looks too far if you ask me.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Barker said:


> Personally i think it looks too lean. Like, somewhat unhealthy. Yes, it'll have taken some hard graft, and credit to him for putting the effort in. But it just looks too far if you ask me.


See if he cares when they give him first place!!!


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

Barker said:


> Personally i think it looks too lean. Like, somewhat unhealthy. Yes, it'll have taken some hard graft, and credit to him for putting the effort in.* But it just looks too far if you ask me*.


You do realise bodybuilding is an extreme sport dont you? Taking the body to its limit is the aim of these top guys, especially if they want to be successful.


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

WOW that is amazing! fabulous physique


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

must of worked his n.a.c.k.e.r.s off to get in that condition! awsome!!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Barker said:


> Personally i think it looks too lean. Like, somewhat unhealthy. Yes, it'll have taken some hard graft, and credit to him for putting the effort in. But it just looks too far if you ask me.


Yeah but remember in competing trying to look that lean is almost everyones aim! Without losing muscle of course, joe is there any other pics been posted up by him doing diff poses to see the rest of his physique? And is that what hes like just now waiting for a show or in a show before?


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

I competed in the same class as Lindsay both me and him were prepped by James L that pic was taken on the morning of the final in his hotel room...Lindsay finished 4th just shows what a tough class it was. Lindsay is a top guy and taking this yr off, if he comes back next yr with more size and that condition he will be a threat to anyone.


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

That is truly remarkable.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Insanely tight conditioning. Would never want to look like that myself but amazing dedication and hard work.



a.notherguy said:


> just out of curiosity..... is being that lean seriously unhealthy? or short term is it not a prob


Yeah being that low in bodyfat absolutely fcuks a lot of your hormones, your immune system and even gene expression, but for just a few days a year is probably ok... being in a prolonged state like that though isn't good or natural (people forget the human body functions most optimally hormonally when carrying 10-15% fat for a man and 10-25% fat for a woman).


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Just to add that condition was after around 2500+ grams of carbs in his carb up and steak and chips on the fri and sat night


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

not read the replies....but the only guy i know with a lower back to rival that is weeman


----------



## [email protected]@-ter (Sep 5, 2008)

Why are people hammering on those who say they don't like how it looks? Yes, it is a bodybuilding forum, yes bodybuilding can be considered an 'extreme' sport on occasion but that doesn't mean by default we 'must' like it or else we are in some way odd.

Bodybuilding is very subjective, and enormously down to personal taste. We don't all have to like the same thing. It would be boring if we did.

I personally don't like how it looks. Not that I don't respect the immense amount of hard work involved in getting like that.

I am all for bodybuilding being just that, freaky size etc,

And i consider myself very much a hardcore bodybuilder but that doesn't mean people like me have to like everything.

Props to him though, having dieted several times I know this sort of condition takes serious effort.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jimmy said:


> not read the replies....but the only guy i know with a lower back to rival that is weeman


love you mate x

the guys condition is just incredible,mind boggling,i've only ever seen someone with that sort of condition in real life once and just couldnt take in what i was seeing at the time,awesome


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

Weeman, the guy definately has a point! i remember those pictures avril posted where your pale as **** posing in the gym a few days out and thinking holy ****! lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

ah this is good for the ego this morning lolol


----------



## kingliam84 (Feb 7, 2010)

awsome


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

weeman said:


> ah this is good for the ego this morning lolol


its true brian.....your lower back imo is second to none

i would love to see a comparrison with you two

reason being.....99% of competitors just dont have this type of development and condition....it looks completely freaky....in a good way

to see two people like this together will always be a treat for the crowd

of course both of you have great physiques in all other areas.....but its the lower back that blows me away

must be synthol lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

can someone answer what happened for lindsay to stop training for 5 months?

just pulled this off facebook


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Never seen someone as shredded as that before, its almost like he has no skin, amazing!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Incredible Bulk said:


> can someone answer what happened for lindsay to stop training for 5 months?
> 
> just pulled this off facebook


dunno....but apart from the funny pants....i think he looks pretty good....esp if he stopped training


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

agreed


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Time away from bodybuilding was his answer


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

Has he given up permament or just having a break??? How long do you think it would take him to get it back???


----------

